# allergy shot   95125



## SSCOGGINS@JUNO.COM (Sep 12, 2011)

Medicare does not reimburse for code 95125  do i use component coding using 95117 and 95165.  Can anyone offer any help on this small head-ache?


----------



## SSCOGGINS@JUNO.COM (Sep 12, 2011)

*Help with code 95125 and Medicare*

help with code 95125 and medicare.  How would I code it to get it paid?


----------



## jthweatt (Nov 3, 2011)

Use 95144 for antigens if a single dose vial (specifiy number of vial(s)) or 95165 if multiple dose vial (specify number for doses) - bill when vials prepared.  Use 95115 for administration of one injection or 95117 for administration of two or more injections on the date of service.

Jerri, CPC


----------



## ckingery (Mar 15, 2012)

What is appropriate for billing 95165?  It states to specify number of doses; I have providers that say this means the number of antigens; I understand this to mean the number of doses in the vial, regardless of the number of antigens mixed in the vial.  What's correct?  Thanks!


----------

